# Junk



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

Now that I have decided that I WILL retire to the sea I am looking at everything I own and wondering; "Where did all this JUNK come from?"
I am seeing things in a new light, when I go to a store, or see a commercial, it's all junk. New car? Nope, junk. New digital blue-ray player with all the bells and whistles? Nope, junk. There isn't a salesman or pitch that could sell me anything (except that new Titanium Captain's knife with marlin spike).

Everything I see in my house has suddenly turned into junk. If it doesn't fit on a boat, it's junk. At least when I get to the final days ashore and have the "Big Garage Sale" I know I will be able to sell everything and not have a qualm about losing Mom's turkey plater. And when that's over, loading the dumpster will not be a problem either.

Anyone else get this feeling?


----------



## Mcpsych (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm yeh
the stuff in my shed will def. Not fit on mine
but then , number one wife says I am not retiring anytime soon so I guess that is not a problem


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the great freedom and economy of non-ownership. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Even cruising can be enlightening. After a couple of days aboard, my wife marveled at our few pans in the galley, saying "Why do we have all that stuff at home?"


----------



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

> "Why do we have all that stuff at home?"


*EXACTLY!*


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a vicious cycle, isn't it? We have the space so we fill it with stuff and then we still need more stuff so we acquire more space...

YouTube - George Carlin - A place for my stuff

What do we REALLY need?
"...Money, keys, comb, wallet, lighter, hanky, pen, smokes, rubber and change...." Mostly.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Ugh, and we have a basement too. MORE STUFF!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Truly. I've been a bargain hunter and thrifty all my life. I never let go of anything that had value or function. This year I finished moving out of a rented house, into my (new) wife's house. I had numerous books, tools, boat parts, and clothes. She had a little house already full of her stuff. I decided the simple expedient was to give away or throw away everything I wasn't using. It was liberating.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

It's all perspective. All of that stuff had value at some point in your life. Perhaps some was "keep up with the Jones" urges and some was the urge to feather a nest or prove selfworth. Some was no doubt the result of effective media urgings. I wouldn't assume buying all of it was a mistake. I hope it was well-used.

But have you thought how many non-sailors would think all of the boat stuff is "junk?"

It comes down to whether the "stuff" has a positive or negative impact on your life. That is a complex calculation and is different for every person and situation. I like and regularaly use much of my "stuff", but sometime I will down-size. I will be ready for a change.


----------

